# [gelöst] Fehler /etc/init.d/clock

## flammenflitzer

```
# /etc/conf.d/clock                                                                                                                                                   

CLOCK="local"

TIMEZONE="Europe/Berlin"

CLOCK_OPTS=""

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

SRM="no"

ARC="no"

```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # /etc/init.d/clock restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.                                                                                                                         

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Stopping syslog-ng ...                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [Local Time] ...

 * Es wurde keine Zugriffsart gefunden, mit der auf die Hardwareuhr zugegriffen werden konnte.

Benutzen Sie die „--debug“-Option um die versuchten Zugriffsarten anzuzeigen.Es wurde keine Zugriffsart gefunden, mit der auf die Hardwareuhr zugegriffen werden konnte.

Benutzen Sie die „--debug“-Option um die versuchten Zugriffsarten anzuzeigen.

 * Failed to set clock You will need to set the clock yourself                                                                                                  [ !! ]

 * Starting syslog-ng ... 
```

```
# /etc/conf.d/clock                                                                                                                                                   

CLOCK="UTC"

TIMEZONE="Europe/Berlin"

CLOCK_OPTS=""

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

SRM="no"

ARC="no"

```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # /etc/init.d/clock restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Stopping syslog-ng ...                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [UTC] ...

 * Es wurde keine Zugriffsart gefunden, mit der auf die Hardwareuhr zugegriffen werden konnte.

Benutzen Sie die „--debug“-Option um die versuchten Zugriffsarten anzuzeigen.Es wurde keine Zugriffsart gefunden, mit der auf die Hardwareuhr zugegriffen werden konnte.

Benutzen Sie die „--debug“-Option um die versuchten Zugriffsarten anzuzeigen.

 * Failed to set clock You will need to set the clock yourself                                                                                                  [ !! ]

 * Starting syslog-ng ...
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sun Dec 21, 2008 7:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## frankpr

rtc-cmos in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 eintragen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke dir. Speziell auch für die PN.

----------

